
Yegge-dex: listing of all Steve Yegge articles - swah
http://ratfactor.com/yeggedex.html
======
PowerfulWizard
I had read a blog post that I only vaguely remember, that I had thought was
written by Yegge, but when I looked for it I was unable to find it. If anyone
can recall the title, who wrote it, or where it was written, I'd like to know.

As I recall it was a story form analogy to a software project going from poor
planning, to rapid growth, to a deathmarch. It was in the form of some
builders talking over a pint, describing a building as it had happened in the
past. It was built in a swamp, but they had decided to make it on floating
platforms to compensate, as they had heard that was possible. As it grew it
became more unstable, so they continued to add more platforms. And magically
giant marshmallows started to appear. And the only way to get rid of them was
to eat them. As time went on, more and more marshmallows were appearing, and
the builders where turning on each other and accusing the others of not eating
their fair share. I don't recall how it ended...

~~~
default-kramer
Just searching for "marshmallow" on the Yegge-dex found it: [http://steve-
yegge.blogspot.com/2007/06/that-old-marshmallow...](http://steve-
yegge.blogspot.com/2007/06/that-old-marshmallow-maze-spell.html)

And now that you mentioned it, I remember reading it years ago too. Really
good one.

~~~
PowerfulWizard
Thank you, it was my false assumption that I had ruled out Yegge writing it
that prevented me from finding it.

------
drallison
Steve's rants are usually worth reading. He's got great intellectual radar and
great sensitivity to what's important. Add to that a great sense of humor and
a fondness for the ridiculous. It's nice to have an index.

